# reenactor family



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

The family that kills yankees together stays together I guess.......


----------



## JamesD (May 28, 2006)

What camera? What medium?

Nice shot, and you're right, it is exceptionally sharp.  Nice grain, too.  What are they sitting in front of?  Did you go to them?  Or did you have a mini field-studio set up?

Must... know.... _morrrre!_


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

Im still getting a feel for this all.  I just went to a reenactment with an antique looking camera.  Two actually 3x4 loaded with paper and 2x3 with film.  I shot about half an hour because it was so miserably hot.  The people were very receptive they do it for the strokes to you know.

I handed out about a dozen cards with my web address on it.  What I will most likely do, now that I know what I can do, is load up with my really. really good wallensak lensed 'roid that is converted to 120 6x7 actually.  Go out and shoot it.  No charge to the people (at that time)...give them a web address card... then go home print it up for the net ... then see if anyone goes to look.  I want the shots for me anyway.

They are in front of a tent by the way.

I tried developing most of the film with the directions of the mfg and it sucked eggs.  I went to a 1 part dektol 1part d76 and 6parts water for about four minutes for the last one.  It worked better than all the others... also the same mix works best for paper negs.  It is a good all around film mix for me.  That is the mix I usually use but remember me saying find your system and then stay with it.  Well that's what I didn't do.  I wanted to try to make these better.

By the way I found out about a local western cowboy shooters club here in the area.  I am going to try to get in touch with them and go down there and make pictures.  I was also thinking about your idea of post cards.  But going retro for card collectors ect.  Not knock off but just fun ones like the one i have up here... The summer camp one.  Lots of possibilities... I also would like to get a really good shot and do a retrol poster.  I often try to sell things on ebay for fun.  Just to test the market so to speak.


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 28, 2006)

That's a really good shot.  I really like the way the lady came out.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

I would have prefered her eyes open lol... But I only take one shot of everything.  I have no good reason for it, except I shoot film and lots to shoot and I dont carry all that much film with me.  Kind of keeps me honest about what I shoot.


----------



## JamesD (May 28, 2006)

Re: closed eyes.

Try telling them that you're going to do a countdown to shutter click so they know not to blink.  How long was the exposure?

Also, what kind of film are you cutting for your cameras?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 29, 2006)

It was hand held with a camera that would do only 6.8 so my guess is aobout 1/50 at 6.3. It was arista utltra 400 cut down. One thing I did learn when working with retro lenses use a tripod I didn't and my shots suffered for it.

Actually I think I'm going monopod with film. it will most likely be a five foot piece of 1x2 with an L bracket on top and a simple 1/4 long 1/4 bolt to secure the camera to it. I need to use that all the time from now on. 

Note to self make the monopod today then shoot.. 

The eye thing I usually do that for weddings and portraits but for hacking around I didn't even consider it. 

 Actually I didn't have any idea that this stuff would be any good..  And for the most part I was right.  I posted about 40% of what I shot and it was marginal in most cases.  

I know for sure I will be a lot more careful loading film from now on.  The film holders had a very large number of errors.  Film got bent a lot more than it should have.  I wasn't careful enough and roll film is very thin.  Cut film has a much thicker base.


----------



## terri (May 29, 2006)

Definitely one of your better ones here!    I really like how this one turned out.    I bet they'd love it - well, except for Mama's closed eyes, but I'd agree that, if you said, "On 3: 1...2....", you might have better luck.    

Or, you know, quit being cheap with the film and take two.   :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 29, 2006)

Like hell, one shot one kill lol...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 29, 2006)

I just got through making a monopod for my retro cameras. I like it a lot. My cash outlay was $2.10 us and is till have a bunch of screw and bolts left.

Simple directions:

I had an old 1x2 from another project so I cut it five feet long.

then i cut the five feet in half not quite exactly but close. One needs to be a little longer than the other. You'll see why.

then I laid them back together and added a small hinge. 

I had one on a storage box so I used it. You might have to buy one. I added a small slelf L bracket to the top. Screed it to one side of the long piece of the 1x2 so that the L would brace itself on the end of the board. On the loose end of the L I taped a couple of pieces of hard board I had laying about then added the 1/4 x 20 x1/2 bolt. The hard board I drilled just a little tight to keep the bolt from falling out. The particle board takes up the extra scapce the bolt is a little long.

I may have to add a hook and eye to the reverse side of the hinge to keep it locked open. but for now I just want to see how it does at shooting 1/10 and 1/25 speed shots. Fun fun fun.. I sanded the board from where it had been out in the weather and shot it clear coat. It just looks old and matches the camera. I'm gonna run down and make a pic of it just to show you guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is so primative....


----------

